# Nachlegen



## Dark_Butterfly

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo una factura de una floristeria y me aparece lo siguiente: "Rosen zum Nachlegen".

No encuentro la palabra Nachlegen por ninguna parte ¿alguien sabe qué significa?

Muchas gracias


----------



## FranParis

Rosas añadidas..


----------



## Dark_Butterfly

¡¡gracias!!


----------



## uguban

No creo que signifique 'Rosas añadidas'. Quizás 'para reponer' (p.ej. en una tumba cuando las flores se hayan marchitado, el florista pone nuevas).


----------



## Dark_Butterfly

Muchas gracias por ambas respuestas. No estoy muy familiarizada con el tema fúnebre...


----------



## Sidjanga

Coincido con lo que dice *uguban*. Sin más contexto, es por lo menos lo más probable (sobre todo si tiene que ver con el tema fúnebre).

No te preocupes por tu falta de experiencia con el tema. También para mí es la primera vez que me encuentro a esta expresión.

Es solamente por el paralelismo con otras expresiones más frecuentes que se entienda más o menos:

_Holz nachlegen_ (ins Feuer im Ofen): poner más leña cuando la que pusiste antes ya se está acabando
_sich etwas nachnehmen_ (beim Essen): servirse otra ración cuando terminaste la primera

..


----------

